# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Em lính mới có chút thắc mắc, nhờ m.n giúp đỡ ạ.

## sondv

Hiện tại e được kỉ niệm 1 máy cnc để bàn 3 trục, 1 spin1.5k nhưng k có tủ điều khiển, e đã mua bỏad AKZ250 , 1 biến tần best và đang thiết kế tủ điện và đang gặp 1 số vướng mắc, rất mong được các tiền bối giúp đỡ.
1. e có tham khảo 1 số hình ảnh tủ điện trên diễn đàn và thấy tủ nào cũng có ít nhất 1 contacter mà mạch e thiết kế thấy k có j cần dùng đến contactor nên hơi hoang mang ạ. k biết m.n dùng contacter để đóng ngắt thiết bị nào ạ.
2. mạch akz này có 7 output, mà e dùng có bật biến tần thôi, k biết output này thường m.n dùng để lm j nữa mà mạch n cho nhiều vậy ?
3. cảm biến home cho các trục máy có nhất thiết phải có k, theo ngu kiến của e thì n chỉ có tác dụng về cho gọn máy, mà khổ máy e bé tí, e định lược bỏ đi phần gốc home thì k biết có nên k ạ. limit thì e vẫn lm đầy đủ.
Em hiện đang có 1 số thắc mắc như vậy, rất mong được các tiền bối giúp đỡ. Cảm ơn vì đã ghé qua ạ.

----------


## nnk

1. Dùng bật tắt nguồn tổng, bật tắt đầu ra biến tần nếu dùng 1 biến tần cho nhiều spindle, bật tắt bơm hơi/bơm tưới nguội, các thiết bị ăn dòng cao
2.Dùng cho các thứ đã nói ở 1
3.Không quan trọng, có cũng được mà không có cũng được

----------

sondv

----------

